# Husband has fallen out of love with me :(



## sadness76 (Jul 31, 2010)

Im bereft I dont know what to do, he says he loves me as the mother of his children but not in 'that way' any more. We are both deeply hurt and both suffering immensely.

He says the only way to try and get round this is for him to move out for some space and time, he has gone to stay with his parents for a while (yesterday), we have 2 children, married 6 years and together for 15.

We are soulmates we have been thorough so much is he having a midlife crisis?

Help meis it possible for him to regain his feelings for me? He says he wants to, all he wants is to love me again and for us all to be together happy again

Im desperate here


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi 76,

Examine everything!!!
Im not saying right off the bat, that H may be a bad guy, but if this all took place without a lot of history...make sure its not "greener grass" that has him feeling less about you.

You really did not write much about any history, ongoing issues, potential "other influences" etc so not much to really go on.
In my opinion we almost all arrive at this point purely do to lack of open HONEST communicaiton.
This is missing otherwise even if he'd left you'd be saying well "I understood the problem but was just not able to do anything about it". So.... at this point, breathing is good but its also a point where if it was bad, the breath may feel really good and motivation to work it out could dwindle. Definately break whatever cycle you have going on. You (in my opinion again) need to test his willingness to really sort this out. To me, once you reach this point is evidence you dont have the skill to do it yourselves SO counseling is in order. This is also a good way to test that willingess. If you explain you will do your part and whatever it takes, would he?

Communication skill is paramount, even if you end up separate really understanding each other will make it very much better.


----------

